# Grilled Pork Tenderloin Steaks



## chasinmichigan (Mar 4, 2007)

Grilled Pork Tenderloin Steaks

OK Gang these are delish

1 Pork Tenderloin (cut into 1 inch steaks)
1 Big Bottle Zesty Italian Dressing
1 Half Cup Franks Red Hot Sauce (so tangy)

Mix Italian dressing and hot sauce and dump 3/4 of the mixture into a quality decent size ziplock then pop those tender loin steaks in there with it and squish em around (feels good dont it). Toss them in the fridge for a day or two squishing occasionally. Save the remaining mixture for drizzling when they hit the plate. Fire up that charcoal grill and cook em for about five minutes on each side right over hot coals just like a steak, go ahead and add a little salt and pepper to taste if you like. When its time to pull them off make sure you have a huge piece of tin foil to put them in and wrap em up airtight cause there gonna sit there for a good 15 minutes (no peeking, you dont wanna see what there doin in there anyway trust me). I usually arrange them on a big platter and drizzle the rest of the dressing hotsauce mixture over em and serve like that. I like watching my girlfriends eyes roll up into the back of her head when she eats em. If you have leftovers which I doubt you will you can slice them up in a salad and oh my gosh toss away your grilled chicken salad recipes lol.

Enjoy
Chas


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 4, 2007)

Chas, Thats sounds delicious, love pork tenderloin, thanks for the recipe !!  Barb L.


----------

